# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Tromjesečna beba poginula u autosjedalici???

## ninaXY

Piše danas u novinama, totalno me je to izdeprimiralo, prvo sam mislila da nije bila u sjedalici, a onda sam pročitala da je...da li netko zna još nešto o tome. Nitko drugi nije poginuo, samo ima ozlijeđenih...da li je bila nepropisno vezana ili...

----------


## Lutonjica

nina, autosjedalica znatno smanjuje rizik od fatalnih ozljeda i zato ju uvijek treba koristiti. ali nažalost, ništa ne može garantirati da će beba izaći iz gadnog sudara živa i zdrava.

----------


## kloklo

Baš danas velim kolegicama na poslu, ne znam jel to zato što sam sve više uključena u projekt autosjedalica pa postajem fah-idiot, ali mene je jako zdrmao naslov koji neupućenom čitatelju matene sugerira kako je dijete poginulo *zbog* autosjedalice ili u blažoj varijanti, da od nje nema nikakve koristi  _:zabrinuti smajlić :_

Jesam li ja zabrijala ili se može iz teksta vidjeti da je sudar bio takav, da sirotu malu bebicu ni sjedalica nije mogla spasiti...jadno, jadno djetešce, tako mi je žao   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja uopće nisam pročitala članak pa nemam pojma što piše

----------


## katajina

U naslovu doslovno piše - beba poginula u autosjedalici, u članku piše da je sjedalica bila iza vozača, a vozač nije ozlijeđen nego jedna od baka ( beba Ema je putovala sa dvije bake i djedom koji je vozio). I meni je za oko zapao naslov!

----------


## ninaXY

http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...21747/index.do

u večernjem se uopće ne spominje nikakva sjedalica, a u jutarnjem samo piše da je sjedalica bila montirana iza vozačeva sjedišta. Na slici taj dio auta uopće ne izgleda smrskano. Udarac je bio snažan, ali čudno mi je da je beba najgore prošla, iako udarac nije bio direktno u njen dio auta.

----------


## Barbi

Pročitala sam članak u večernjem i prvo što sam pomislila je da je beba bila u nečijem krilu  :/ , autosjedalica se ne spominje nigdje.

Ako je beba zaista i bila u autosjedalici, to često nažalost ne znači ništa, moguće je da sjedalica nije uopće bila pričvršćena u autu, ili da beba nije bila vezana unutar sjedalice, ili oboje. :/ 
Znam nažalost dosta ljudi koji "koriste sjedalicu" ali je ne pričvrste, mislim koja korist od toga, nije to samo reda radi.

Jadna beba.

----------


## Mamita

> Iako je pokušao kočiti, nije uspio pa je udario u stražnji dio golfa koji...


kamion je udario auto straga pa je stoga to bio taj fatalni udarac. ajme koja strašna strašna nesreća.

----------


## Minnie

Slažem se s Barbi. Vjerojatno nikad nećemo znati da li beba bila uopće privezana u autosjedalici, ili je bila baki u krilu...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Nikad, ali nikad neću zaboraviti prometnu nesreću od prije tri-četiri godine, koja se dogodila nadomak Zadra, u kojoj su poginuli oboje roditelja, a dijete je ostalo živo, s vrlo malim površinskim ozljedama. 
I sjećam se bake tog djeteta koja je kroz suze govorila kako barem ima živo njihovo dijete, kad je već njih izgubila...

----------


## kloklo

> Ako je beba zaista i bila u autosjedalici, to često nažalost ne znači ništa, moguće je da sjedalica nije uopće bila pričvršćena u autu, ili da beba nije bila vezana unutar sjedalice, ili oboje. :/ 
> Znam nažalost dosta ljudi koji "koriste sjedalicu" ali je ne pričvrste, mislim koja korist od toga, nije to samo reda radi.
> Jadna beba.


Da, na žalost si tako u pravu..ja gledam iz tramvaja aute i sjedalice u njima su maaaaajko moja, svakako stavljene  :O( 

I onda se dogodi takva strašna nesreća nakon koje će možda ti jadni, nesretni ljudi zaključiti da je sjedalica niškoristi...
Tko zna kako je bila montirana, je li uopće bila vezana, pa ako je bila loše montirana postavljam si strašno pitanje bi li jadno dijete preživjelo u dobro postavljenoj sjedalici...joooj, koja tragedija, tako sam tužna sad   :Sad:

----------


## Minnie

Da se dopunim, zaboravila sam spomenuti, to je dijete ostalo živo i gotovo neozlijeđeno zahvaljujući upravo autosjedalici, to se posebno napomenulo.

----------


## katajina

Budući da su u autu bili samo "stariji ljudi", znači dvije bake i deda ( na Iskonu piše da će protiv njega biti podignuta prijava), mislim da beba možda nije ni bila vezana. Neću dušu griješiti protiv jadnih ljudi ali moja sveki npr. koja niti je stara ni neupućena misli je najbolje da se dijete vozi na rukama. Strašno! Možda su i oni razmišljali na taj način. Strašno mi je žao male Eme!

----------


## ninaXY

> Nikad, ali nikad neću zaboraviti prometnu nesreću od prije tri-četiri godine, koja se dogodila nadomak Zadra, u kojoj su poginuli oboje roditelja, a dijete je ostalo živo, s vrlo malim površinskim ozljedama.


i ja se uvijek sjetim nesreće u kojoj je poginula Ena Begović, a s Lanom je sve bilo u redu...zbog autosjedalice...
voljela bih da ljudi iz ovakvih tragedija nešto nauče...

----------


## chani

strasno,
 u zadnje vrijeme me stvarno deprimiraju takve vijesti tj. jace ih dozivljavam

----------

Kao što ste i same rekle, nema nikakve garancije da je sjedalica uopće bila montirana kako treba...

Stvarno grozan događaj...a sigurno ću se naslušat o tome od obiteljskog dežurnog pametnjakovića sad kako 'eto, vidiš, ja sam u pravu'...

----------


## Ancica

Moguce je da je dijete bilo ispravno vezano i da su sile bile takve da mu niti to nije pomoglo.

AL puno je vjerojatnije da dijete nije bilo ispravno vezano - prelabavi pojas sjedalice pa iskliznulo, prevodoravno postavljena sjedalica pa je doslo do istezanja vrata i kicme, prelabavo vezana sjedalica za vozilo pa je dijete skup sa sjedalicom poletjelo, ili, kako je netko spomenuo, dijete uopce nije bilo vezano u sjedalici.

Nazalost, vjerojatno necemo saznati odgovor na to niti na mnoga druga pitanja jer u nasem sustavu, gdje su sjedalice prilicno nova stvar, ne postoji sistem procjene gore navedenih aspekata.

Nadajmo se samo da ljudi nece iz ovog izvuci poruku da su sjedalice nis koristi nego da ce razmisliti o tome da li je njihova sjedalica i njihovo dijete ispravno vezano kako bi sprijecili ovakvu tuznu sudbinu svojoj djeci.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Budući da su u autu bili samo "stariji ljudi", znači dvije bake i deda ( na Iskonu piše da će protiv njega biti podignuta prijava), mislim da beba možda nije ni bila vezana. Neću dušu griješiti protiv jadnih ljudi ali moja sveki npr. koja niti je stara ni neupućena misli je najbolje da se dijete vozi na rukama. Strašno! Možda su i oni razmišljali na taj način. Strašno mi je žao male Eme!


Točno to sam si i ja pomislila....

----------


## TeddyBearz

> katajina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Budući da su u autu bili samo "stariji ljudi", znači dvije bake i deda ( na Iskonu piše da će protiv njega biti podignuta prijava), mislim da beba možda nije ni bila vezana. Neću dušu griješiti protiv jadnih ljudi ali moja sveki npr. koja niti je stara ni neupućena misli je najbolje da se dijete vozi na rukama. Strašno! Možda su i oni razmišljali na taj način. Strašno mi je žao male Eme!
> 
> 
> Točno to sam si i ja pomislila....


I ja.  :/

----------


## Vrijeska

I meni je od jutros na pameti da nazovem urednika i da mu kažem riječ-dvije.

Dovoljno je što su ljudi neupućeni, a još s tim naslovom će potkrijepiti njihove teorije kako su autosjedalice "samo za šminku".

----------


## Fortuna

autosidalica se ne montira iza vozaca pa je samim tim bila na krivo misto nazalost
mozda nije auto sidalica nego ona kosara? mozda su je otkopcali zbog vrucine pa beba ni nije bila vezana? mozda beba ni nije sidila u autosjedalici vec je bila nekome na rukama? ima puno mozda ali svaki je sa tuznim zavrsetkom
 tuzno i preprepretuzno.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ancica

fortuna, nema nekog posebnog razloga zasto sjedalica ne bi trebala ici iza vozaca.  Statisticki gledano, rizik od sudara u jednu ili drugu stranu je podjednaki.  Najsigurnije je na sredinu, ukoliko to sjediste i sigurnosni pojas vozila dozvoljavaju.  Ako zbog nekog razloga to mjesto ispada iz igre, onda je na roditeljima da se odluce koja im strana vise odgovara.

pitanja koja si postavila su pitanja na koja bismo trebali imati mogucnost dobiti odgovor ali vjerojatno necemo.

ja bih jos njima dodala, uz ona moja gore, je da li je sjedalica bila okrenuta u ispravnom smjeru (suprotno smjeru voznje)?

Puno pitanja a niti jedan odgovor (za sada)  :Sad:

----------

Bake i djed nisu izgleda ozlijeđeni teže, tako da nekako sumnjam da je beba bila na rukama...

Ali...ono...ja sam tek sad skužila da je u njih prvo zveknuo kamion, pa onda u suprotnom traku drugi auto...

*KAMION*...Pa to su sile koje moja glava ne može ni prožvakat, kako ne bi dijete poginulo...  :Sad:

----------


## lidac2004

> autosidalica se ne montira iza vozaca pa je samim tim bila na krivo misto nazalost
> :


u jako puno automobila sjedalica ne moze ici drugdje nego iza vozaca zato sto postoje samo dva sjedala iza a ne tri....

----------


## Ancica

> Bake i djed nisu izgleda ozlijeđeni teže, tako da nekako sumnjam da je beba bila na rukama...


Mogla je biti.  Pa poletit kao projektil iz narucja.  Sto je u principu do cega i dolazi ako netko bebu drzi u narucju (beba postaje kod sudara 20 do 30 puta teza, sto ti kod tromjesecne bebe dode kao da beba odjednom postane 100 do 150 kg teska).

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja se uvijek sjetim nesreće u kojoj je poginula Ena Begović, a s Lanom je sve bilo u redu...zbog autosjedalice...


Ena je malu držala na rukama i s njom je iskočila iz auta kad je počeo padati niz nizbrdicu; auto ju je poklopio, mala joj je srećom prije udarca ispala iz ruku. Nije bila u autosjedalici.

Inače, mislim da je apsolutno nedopustivo voziti dijete izvan autosjedalice i da bi to trebalo biti zakonom kažnjivo - i to puno više od onih 500 kuna koliko iznosi kazna.

----------

> ninaXY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ja se uvijek sjetim nesreće u kojoj je poginula Ena Begović, a s Lanom je sve bilo u redu...zbog autosjedalice...
> 
> 
> Ena je malu držala na rukama i s njom je iskočila iz auta kad je počeo padati niz nizbrdicu; auto ju je poklopio, mala joj je srećom prije udarca ispala iz ruku. Nije bila u autosjedalici.


I nije 'sve bilo u redu' nego je tek sad kao sve u redu, ali mala je bila dva mjeseca u komi i do svog prvog rođendana se oporavljala od posljedica nesreće.

----------


## jadro

za malu bebu.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

Jako sam tužna, srce mi se steglo, i sva sam se naježila. Strašno, strašno tužno...  :Crying or Very sad:  !
Jednom  smo bili u gostima, s MM-ovima i njegovom sestrom i njegovim kumom i trebali smo se vraćati doma s kumovim autom, a svekiji su trebali sa svojim na drugu stranu. No u autu nije bilo mjesta i sad da se svekiji ne bi vraćali u Zagreb, tj. vozili se naokolo, rekli su mi da neka Janka vozim u krilu. Poludila sam, rekla sam im da nema šanse da se moje dijete vozi na krilu da mora biti u sjedalici na što je moja šogorica izjavila da neka ga onda stavim u sjedalicu a sjedalicu sebi u krilo. Na to sam još više poludila i rekla da nema šanse da ga tako vozim, a ona još na to onak kao živčano doda: "Pa ak ti je teško budem ga ja dražala. Došlo mi je da joj oči iskopam. Na kraju se moje dijete vozilo u sjedalici i svekiji su ipak morali do nas skrenuti.
A što se ove nesreće tiče, moram priznati da mi nekak baš i nije jasno zakaj je beba od 3 mjeseca bila u autu bez ijednog roditelja????????

----------


## ninaXY

> Ena je malu držala na rukama i s njom je iskočila iz auta kad je počeo padati niz nizbrdicu; auto ju je poklopio, mala joj je srećom prije udarca ispala iz ruku. Nije bila u autosjedalici.


A ja sam cijelo vrijema mislila kako je mala preživjela baš zbog autosjedalice...
Većina ljudi premalo zna o autosjedalicama, i o tome da nije dovoljno samo imati autosjedalicu, već ju i pravilno koristiti.
I, Luna Rocco, potpuno se slažem da bi kazna za vožnju izvan sjedalice trebala biti puno veća. A isto tako bi trebalo kažnjavati i ako se beba vozi u sjedalici nevezana.

----------


## lidac2004

> A što se ove nesreće tiče, moram priznati da mi nekak baš i nije jasno zakaj je beba od 3 mjeseca bila u autu bez ijednog roditelja????????



moram priznati da ni meni to nije jasno....
ali,i da su bili,ko zna da li bi to ista promjenilo...

----------


## Brunda

> A što se ove nesreće tiče, moram priznati da mi nekak baš i nije jasno zakaj je beba od 3 mjeseca bila u autu bez ijednog roditelja????????


To je i meni odmah palo na pamet. Iako da su bili u autu ne bi se ništa u ovom slučaju promijenilo.

----------


## Sanjica

Mene samo zanima da li je itko od vas čuo da je policija nekog zaustavila i opomenula, a kamoli kaznila, zbog toga što dijete nije bilo u autosjedalici?

----------


## ivarica

je, u akciji koju smo zajedno proveli   :Smile:

----------


## mamaLare

Ivarice bojim se da je to bilo samo onda i mislim da bi(ako je ikako moguće)trebalo više poraditi na tome.Nemojte se sad ljutiti na mene  :Crying or Very sad:  ali o tome se inače i ne priča puno,govorim o razgovorima van ovog foruma.Vidim puno djece kojima se djeca voze bez sjedalica,ili u još gorem slučaju pored njih,na sredini stražnjeg sjedala,čisti primjer je moj nečak,ma koliko ja trubila,ne vrijedi,još i ustane u vožnji a ja šizim.Ja osobno ni ne sjedam u tuđi auto ako ne mogu montirati Larinu sjedalicu u njega i onda mi govore da histeriziram,"pa to je ionako samo par metara ili pa to je 15-tak minuta" i sl.Ne može i gotovo!!!!!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> Mene samo zanima da li je itko od vas čuo da je policija nekog zaustavila i opomenula, a kamoli kaznila, zbog toga što dijete nije bilo u autosjedalici?


pred par mjeseci se na forumu molilo ljude da poklone autosjedalicu jednoj siromašnoj obitelji kojoj je policija naplatila kaznu jer dijete nije bilo u autosjedalici

----------

Nažalost, mislim da su slučajevi gdje policija stvarno intervenira i naplati kaznu jako izolirani...

U većini situacija ili progledaju kroz prste ako znaju da trebaju naplatit ači im se da 50kn za kavu, ili nemaju pojma da dijete treba biti u sjedalici i guguću oko njega kako je najbolje da bude kod mame na sigurnom...

Nas su u par navrata zaustavili kad je Karlo bio u klokanici (ti izuzetci koje sam već priznala drugdje) i nikad ni A nije rečeno o sjedalici a nije kao da me nisu mogli vidjeti i skužit bebu kako spava  :Mad:  

Iskreno, radije bi da su mi naplatili kaznu kako treba, barem bi imala više povjerenja u funkcioniranje pravne države ali...eto...

----------


## lidac2004

bas sam se sad zamislila i dosla do zakljucka da ovu sjedalicu od 0-9 u blizoj (a i daljoj) okolici koristimo samo mi.....

susjeda ju je koristila sa malim ali ga nikad nije vezala i jos se cudila zasto ja vezem Jasminu  :shock: 

obitelj,ciju sjedalicu smo dobili,cudom su se cudili kako smo to stavili sjedalicu da beba gleda unazad a ne naprijed....oni su svoju malu uvijek vozili da gleda naprijed sto,automatski,znaci da ju nisu ni mogli pricvrstiti sa pojasom...

obitelj preko puta nas uredno vozi svoje 2-godisnje dijete iza na sredini bez icega i.kao sto je vec neko napisao,mali uredno ustaje i skace po sjedalu....

nije da hocu ogovarati nekoga ali to samo pokazuje koliko su ljudi jaaaaako slabo informirani ili,u dosta slucajeva,misle da je sjedalica markentiski trik za "izmusti" novce..... stvarno tuzno....

----------


## Deaedi

> A što se ove nesreće tiče, moram priznati da mi nekak baš i nije jasno zakaj je beba od 3 mjeseca bila u autu bez ijednog roditelja????????


Pa vjerojatno je obitelj imala svoje razloge, nije na nama da o tome rspravljamo, posebno u kontekstu tragedije, jer ispada da onda nešto impliciramo...

----------


## ana.m

Deaedi, ma ja sam to onako, ne da bi se o tome raspravljalo, naravno da svatko ima svoje razloge, već više nekako, mislim na glas. A znaš da kad se tak nekaj desi, pa svi kontaju a zakaj je to tak, a zakaj ovo onak, ja bih to ovako ili onako, a ovo je tako velika tragedija da čovjek jednostavno ne može a da se ne pita, kao da bi se time nešto promjenilo ali nažalost neće!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamazika

A što kažete na dijete od kojih 6 godina koje se vozi stojećki i drži glavu vani kroz onu rupu na krovu!?!? I to ne po nekoj uličici nego na Slavonskoj aveniji (tzv. "autoput" za starije zagrepčane) - jedna od bržih cesta u gradu, bila je nedjelja pa je bila prilično brza, vozilo se oko 80. Da je stari zakočio, klincu bi glava odletjela...

----------


## Barbi

Mamazika, to sam isto i ja vidjela prije par tjedana i užasnula se, isto na Slavonskoj (zapravo Ljubljanskoj). Užas.

----------


## mamazika

Bio je neki tamni auto, ako se ne varam. Možda smo vidjeli isti.

----------


## kloklo

Jesus, pa ti ljudi ko da se natječu tko će prije i maštovitije ubit svoje dijete  :shock:

----------


## Barbi

> Bio je neki tamni auto, ako se ne varam


Ne sjećam se... čini mi se onako kroz maglu da je bio neki veliki auto ali ne baš novi model.

----------


## ifi

ja sam nazalost prosli btjedan imala sudar,u autu su bila i djeca.ali propisno vezana u svojim sjedalicama i svi smo prosli bez ogrebotine,a nazalost vozac koji se u nas zabio je jako lose.Htjela sam samo reci autosjedalica UVIJEK i policajac na uviđaju  mi je je pruzio ruku i rekao svaka cast u nasem gradu vezano dijete je rijetkost

----------


## kloklo

Ajme, Ifi, grozno...čovjek uvijek misli kako se nesreće događaju tamo nekim drugim ljudima...uf, sva sreća da ste svi dobro i su dječica bila vezana...bravo mama i tata  :D

----------


## MajaMajica

Ja sam preksinoć izbjegla katastrofu i ponovno se uvjerila da sam u pravu što ne dam ni rođenoj sestri da prebaci Lucu bez sjedalice negdje!
Nedavno smo MM i ja vidjeli dvoje mlađih supružnika koji su vozili straga dijete od 5-6 godina, a naprijed je sjedila mama s bebicom u krilu!!!! :shock: Poludili smo! Kako samo mogu??? 
Ifi, tako sam sretna da ste ti i djeca dobro  :Love:

----------


## casper

Ifi, užas!
Dobro da je s vama sve u redu.

----------


## Ancica

Ifi, uh, sva sam pretrnula.  Super da ste dobro mada iskustvo nikako nije nikome za pozeljeti.  Nadam se da ce se onaj drugi vozac ipak izvuci sa sto manje posljedica.  Jako mi je drago cuti za policajcevu gestu. A vi, nastavite se cuvati kao i do sada.

----------

